# Dubbio Wi-Fi e GNOME

## NeXTWay

Ciao a tutti (:

Sto riprovando ad installare gentoo sul mio Acer Aspire 5310 con scheda di rete Broadcom ^^

Ho compilato il kernel il modo da includere b43

Ho "emerso" ed usato b43-fwcutter per estrarre wl_apsta_mimo.o in /lib/firmware

Ora iwconfig riconosce anche wlan0 anche se non riesco a connettermi (ho provato sia con la mia rete protetta in WEP che con un'altra non protetta ma non ci riesco).

Ho deciso di rimandare a dopo la configurazione dei Wi-Fi e sto "emergendo" xorg-server per poi installare GNOME (meglio emerge gnome o emerge gnome-light?).

A questo punto mi è venuto il dubbio: network-manager configurerà la rete per me oppure no?

E se sì farà casino con quello che ho fatto io fin'ora?

Grazie e scusate la "niubbagine"

----------

## Peach

purtroppo non so aiutarti, non uso network-manager, personalmente preferisco wpa_supplicant e la sui gui idiota quando devo fare una connessione al volo.

non hai errori relativi alla connessione in messages?

----------

## NeXTWay

 *Peach wrote:*   

> purtroppo non so aiutarti, non uso network-manager, personalmente preferisco wpa_supplicant e la sui gui idiota quando devo fare una connessione al volo.
> 
> non hai errori relativi alla connessione in messages?

 

Preso dal panico ho installato ndiswrapper (appena finirò di emergere lo cancellerò) e wireless_tools

wpa_supplicant funziona anche su una WEP?

Se sì allora penso che installerò quello (se prima riesco a risolvere il casino che ho combinato installando/disinstallando programmi vari) ^^

Per gli errori appena finisce di compilare xorg controllo (:

Grazie ^^

----------

## MajinJoko

Io te la butto lì.

Sul mio portatile con scheda bcm4318 per connettersi era necessario il comando

```
ifconfig wlan0 up
```

prima dei vari comandi.

Se non ricordo male, senza dare quel comando, non ottenevo risultati cercando reti wireless con

```
iwlist wlan0 scan
```

Con wpa_supplicant, comunque, puoi connetterti anche a reti protette da WEP.

Ciao!

----------

## NeXTWay

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> iwlist wlan0 scan
> ```
> ...

 

Grazie di tutto ma dando quel comando si blocca tutto (non funziona nemmeno ALTGR+RSIST+B)...

Cosa può essere?

----------

## NeXTWay

 *NeXTWay wrote:*   

>  *MajinJoko wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> iwlist wlan0 scan
> ```
> ...

 

Aggiornamento: ho installato GNOME e NetworkManager ed impostato per avviarsi automaticamente ma appena tenta di configurare la rete wireless blocca _tutto_.

Adesso ho fatto partire il computer scegliendo il boot interattivo e "saltando" NetworkManager ma vorrei usarlo...

Idee?

----------

## MajinJoko

ma sei sicuro che il firmware sia corretto?

provare in alternativa ad usare ndiswrapper?

----------

## NeXTWay

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> ma sei sicuro che il firmware sia corretto?
> 
> provare in alternativa ad usare ndiswrapper?

 

Dal kernel ho ativato b43 (b43-legacy non funziona con la mia scheda)

ho provato a "fwcuttare" tutti gli altri driver ma dice che l'MD5 non è esatto...

ora disinstallo fwcutter, pulisco un po' /lib/firmware e metto ndiswrapper.

Ah: visto che ho un kernel a 64bit il driver di winxp dev'essere a 64 bit?

----------

## MajinJoko

 *NeXTWay wrote:*   

> Ah: visto che ho un kernel a 64bit il driver di winxp dev'essere a 64 bit?

 

Esatto. Altrimenti otterrai un errore da Ndiwsrapper.

----------

## NeXTWay

Ok: ho installato con sudo ndiswrapper -i *.inf (era l'unico file inf)

Tutto perfetto, nessun errore.

Ho dato un bel sudo ndiswrapper -m ed ho riavviato.

Risultato: NetworkManager ora non impalla più il sistema e funziona *MA* non riconosce nessuna rete wireless.

Insospettito ho controllato con iwconfig cosa stesse succedendo

```
nextway@NeXTLaptop ~ $ sudo iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

nextway@NeXTLaptop ~ $ 
```

È sparita wlan0  :Neutral: 

----------

## MajinJoko

Primo: cosa ritorna

```
ndiswrapper -l
```

Secondo: hai caricato il modulo con

```
modprobe ndiswrapper
```

?

Per me, manca semplicemente il secondo comando..

----------

## NeXTWay

```
NeXTLaptop nextway # modprobe ndiswrapper

NeXTLaptop nextway # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

NeXTLaptop nextway # ndiswrapper -l

bcmwl5 : driver installed

   device (14E4:4311) present (alternate driver: ssb)

NeXTLaptop nextway # 

```

Purtroppo ancora non funziona >_<

I driver sono a 64 bit

----------

## MajinJoko

appena dato il modprobe ndiswrapper, controlla cosa riportano dmesg e /var/log/messages

----------

